

Iron Sky hits the U.S. - 8jef
http://www.tugg.com/titles/iron-sky?region=global&state=upcoming#.UBA1zDH9PKY
Iron Sky movie now showing on U.S. screens
======
benwerd
Hilarious, sharply satirical movie. Not necessarily HN material, but if you're
reading this, go see.

------
8jef
HN material comes in all shapes and sizes

